# Say hello in your own language!



## ExoCorsair (Sep 6, 2007)

Self-explanatory?

I think it'd also be really cool to say something else in addition to a mere greeting, like "I solve Rubik's Cubes" or something.


----------



## tim (Sep 7, 2007)

Hallo 
Ich löse den Zauberwürfel/Rubik's Cube.

That was german .
I hate the word "Zauberwürfel" (magic cube), but in Germany it's unfortunately more common than "Rubik's cube".


----------



## ExoCorsair (Sep 7, 2007)

cin said:


> I hate the word "Zauberwürfel" (magic cube), but in Germany it's unfortunately more common than "Rubik's cube".



Is "Rubikswuerfel" not a word? =/


----------



## clincher (Sep 7, 2007)

Hola 
Me llamo Jacobo y yo resuelvo tan rapido como puedo el cubo magico.

Hey
My name is Jacob and a solve the cube as fast as I can.

clincher


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 7, 2007)

Hello everyone! It's not so much that I want to speedcube, it's more that I need to.

und auch auf Deutsch ;-)

Es ist also nicht dass ich den Zauberwürfel lösen will, sondern ihn lösen muß.

No I'm not German, but I love the language and consider myself not fluent but at least conversational level with native speakers.

And yes I'm the weirdo who actually said hello in English. haha

Chris


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 7, 2007)

Hallo iedereen,

Ik heet Arnaud. Ik spreek Nederlands en ik los graag de kubus op.

Tot ziens / Doei / Hoi

----------------------------------

Hello everyone,

My name is Arnaud. I speak Dutch and I like solving the cube.

Bye / Bye / Bye


----------



## Karthik (Sep 7, 2007)

*Hindi*

In Hindi:
Namaste!Mera naam Karthik hai.Mujhe Rubik's Cube se pyar hai!
-------------
Translation:
Hello!My name is Karthik.I am love with Rubik's Cube.
-------------
I dont know how they say "Rubik's Cube" in Hindi.Probably there isnt any word for that


----------



## deadalnix (Sep 7, 2007)

bonjour, je suis francais et accro au rubik's cube. Je suis l'un des webmaster du site francocube.com .

Hello, I'am french and a rubik's cube addict. I'm one of the webmaster of francocube.com .

Very fun topic


----------



## KJiptner (Sep 7, 2007)

Hallo Leute,
Ich heiße Kai und löse den Würfel sehr gerne, öfter sogar blind.
(German)

Hey Folks, my name is Kai and I love solving the cube, sometimes even blindfolded


----------



## gillesvdp (Sep 7, 2007)

You guys all took my languages :-( :-( (French, Dutch and English :-( :-( )

Ok let's try in Korean: ...
No I cannot write it. I can say it though. But this forum is not very handy when it comes to vocal messages.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Sep 7, 2007)

The hierarchy of politeness in Korean is terrible, imo...

Here's the formal and informal for hello. I wrote the pronunciation in English (my own method, I don't know of any standardized romanizations) , but I realize that some letters may be pronounced differently than others in other languages...

Formal:
안녕하세요 (Ahn-young ha-say-yo)

Informal:
안녕 (Ahn-young)


----------



## h3ndrik (Sep 7, 2007)

hallo, ich heisse hendrik und würde gerne teil der speedcubing community werden.

hello, i am called hendrik and would like become part of the speedcubing community.


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Sep 8, 2007)

Terve, olen Anssi ja ratkon Rubikin kuutioita.

Hello, I'm Anssi and I solve Rubik's cubes.


----------



## gillesvdp (Sep 8, 2007)

Here is how Rubik's Cube is written in Korean : 루 빅 스 큐 브 

^^

EDIT: Here is how Erno Rubik is written in Korean : 에 르 뇨 루 빅


----------



## normanbim (Sep 8, 2007)

musta,
ako si norman mijares unya adik ko sa pagsolve ug rubik's cube, labaw na kung naka-blindfold.

hello,
I'm norman mijares and I'm addicted to solving the Rubik's cube, especially blindfolded solving.


----------



## Pedro (Sep 9, 2007)

Olá, eu sou Pedro, do Brasil, e gosto muito do cubo mágico

Hi, I'm Pedro, from Brazil, and really like the Rubik's cube (it's called "magic cube" here)


----------



## AbelBrata (Sep 17, 2007)

Hai, apa kabar?
Namaku Abel... Aku cinta Kubus Rubik.

Hi, how are you?
My name is Abel... I love Rubik's Cube.


----------



## gaelookair (Mar 21, 2009)

大家好，欢迎来浙江-临安做客
Hello，Welcome to Lin‘an Zhejiang。


----------



## Sin-H (Mar 21, 2009)

Servus, i bin da Stefan und woa vu süchtig noch dem Würfel, wo in en seaschte Mol gsehn hob. (Inner-Austrian)

Hoi, i hoas Stefan und biön schö süchtig nochm Würfl gsin wou i iön seyscht mol gseöhö han.
(My regional dialect)

Hi, my name is Stefan and I have always been addicted to the cube ever since I first saw it.

German is already taken often enough.


----------



## Faz (Mar 21, 2009)

G'day mate.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 21, 2009)

哈囉~~

我的名字叫DANIEL。我的興趣是速解魔方及玩溜溜球

Hi. My name is Brooke Burke and i play Rachel Teller in "Need For Speed Underground 2". Playing in the game was a lot of fun, but on street I'm make sure to drive saftly and responsibly. So always wear your seatbelt and follow the rules on the road



er...never mine. just joking. here's the REAL one:


Hi. My name is Daniel and my hobbies are speedcubing and yoyoing.


----------



## pinoycuber (Mar 21, 2009)

Magandang araw po..
Maganda(Good/Beautiful) Araw(Day) po(a sign of respect in our language)

Tagalog Language(Main Language of the philippines)

Naimbag nga aldaw kanya-yo.
Naimbag(Good) nga(something like space) aldaw(Day) kanya-yo(to all).
Ilocano language(most speak in ilocos and some parts of mindanao)


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 21, 2009)

Hej! Jag heter simon och jag gillar de flesta sporterna, framför allt speedcubing och fotboll.


Hi! My name is Simon and I like most sports, I like speedcubing and football (soccer) the most.


----------



## Marvolo (Mar 21, 2009)

Siemka. 
Polish xD


----------



## slocuber (Mar 21, 2009)

žIVJO!

ZNAM REŠITI RUBIKOVO KOCKO!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 21, 2009)

Hallo!
Meine Name ist Cornelius und ich liebe es, mit Puzzles zu spielen.

Hello!
My name is Cornelius and I love playing with puzzles.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 21, 2009)

ExoCorsair said:


> cin said:
> 
> 
> > I hate the word "Zauberwürfel" (magic cube), but in Germany it's unfortunately more common than "Rubik's cube".
> ...



It is, but only a few people know Erno Rubik...


----------



## Novriil (Mar 21, 2009)

Tere...
...Hommikust
...Päevast
...Õhtust


----------



## Sin-H (Mar 21, 2009)

Yes said:


> Hallo!
> Meine Name ist Cornelius und ich liebe es, mit Puzzles zu spielen.


am I unaware of the fact that Duden changed the gender of the word "Name"?


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Mar 21, 2009)

Seas, i bin da David und i steh auf cuben :-D

Hello, I am David and I am into cubing :-D


----------



## Samlambert (Mar 21, 2009)

Bonjour, mon nom est Sam et mon hobby est le speedcubing. 

Hello, my name is Sam and my hobby is speedcubing.


----------



## coinman (Mar 21, 2009)

Novriil said:


> Tere...
> ...Hommikust
> ...Päevast
> ...Õhtust


Estonian? I'm half Estonian but i don't speak the language! (But i know Tere!) 


Hej! Jag heter Tommy och jag har löst Rubiks Kub sedan 1981! 

Hello! My name is Tommy and i have been solving the Rubik's cube sins 1981!


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 21, 2009)

hoi, mijn naam is Dic.k

Hi, My name is Di.ck

or in another language I often use

O hai thar!


----------



## blah (Mar 21, 2009)

Karthik said:


> In Hindi:
> Namaste!Mera naam Karthik hai.Mujhe Rubik's Cube se pyar hai!
> -------------
> Translation:
> ...



नमास्ते! मेरा नाम ब्लाह है। मुझे रुबिक्स क्यूब से भी प्यार है!

Forgive my grammar and spelling, just tell me where I'm wrong  (Though it _is_ embarrassing if I can get something wrong when I'm just copying verbatim ) Which part of the sentence is bhi supposed to go?


----------



## Brian Le (Mar 21, 2009)

The polite forms of Vietnamese are too specific, so I'm just going to refer to everyone as "friend" and myself as "older brother".

Chào bạn, tên anh là Lê Khoa Brian. Anh là người Việt. Anh thít chơi Rubik's Cube (sorry, I don't know how to say Rubik's Cube in Vietnamese).

Hello friends, my name is Le Khoa Brian. I am Vietnamese. I like to play Rubik's Cube.


----------



## pcharles93 (Mar 21, 2009)

My aunt refers to it as a 'spinning block.' I've completely left behind the Vietnamese language however so I have no idea how to say even that.


----------



## SRV (Mar 21, 2009)

Γειά σας παιδιά,
με λένε Σταύρο και είμαι και εγώ ένας κυβιστής. Είμαι Έλληνας και μ αρέσει η μουσική!

Hi guys,
my name is Stavros and I'm a cuber too. I'm Greek and I love music!


----------



## firefox109 (Mar 21, 2009)

mine is the same as yours because im korean too.


----------



## James Kobel (Mar 21, 2009)

Hello, I am James and I enjoy solving Rubik's Cubes.
(English)

l-l3110, 1 /-\/\/\ J/-\/\/\35 /-\ l\l l) 1 3l\lJ0Y 501\/1l\lG RU81l<5 (U835.
(13375P3/a\l<)


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 21, 2009)

Salutations!


----------



## Benc (Mar 21, 2009)

こんにちは皆さん、私はベンです。
私はルービックキューブとルービックリベンジでスピードキュービングが好きですよ。

Hello everyone, the name's Benc.
I love speedcubing with the Rubik's Cube and the 4x4x4.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 21, 2009)

Sin-H said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > Hallo!
> ...


Name = name


----------



## AJelsma (Mar 21, 2009)

what u want


----------



## bluesoda541 (Mar 21, 2009)

sup.
.
.
.


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Mar 21, 2009)

مرحبا

lol i think i'm the only one arabic here


----------



## uriel rubik (Mar 21, 2009)

Hola, mi nombre es Uriel, soy de México, y me encanta el cubo! 

Hi, my name is Uriel, I'm from México and i love the cube!


----------



## not_kevin (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey, I'm Not Kevin.

Ni hao, wo bu shi Kaiwen (3/4 Chinese... kind of. To be very technical, I'm not, but people on this forum wouldn't like me if I said where my parents come from).

Konbanwa, bokuno namae wa Kebun janai (roumaji, because I know it better, and because it's only my "own" language because my grandmother is Japanese).


----------



## blah (Mar 22, 2009)

not_kevin said:


> Hey, I'm Not Kevin.
> 
> Ni hao, wo bu shi Kaiwen (3/4 Chinese... kind of. To be very technical, I'm not, but people on this forum wouldn't like me if I said where my parents come from).
> 
> Konbanwa, bokuno namae wa Kebun janai (roumaji, because I know it better, and because it's only my "own" language because my grandmother is Japanese).



Singapore?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 22, 2009)

not_kevin said:


> Hey, I'm Not Kevin.
> 
> Ni hao, wo bu shi Kaiwen (3/4 Chinese... kind of. To be very technical, I'm not, but people on this forum wouldn't like me if I said where my parents come from).
> 
> Konbanwa, bokuno namae wa Kebun janai (roumaji, because I know it better, and because it's only my "own" language because my grandmother is Japanese).




逆豪，窩補細卡丸

i don't get it:confused:


----------



## Unknown.soul (Mar 22, 2009)

not_kevin said:


> Konbanwa, bokuno namae wa Kebun janai


It should be Kebin, not Kebun.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Mar 22, 2009)

wo shi yi ge da bian han bao bao.


----------



## blah (Mar 22, 2009)

rachmaninovian said:


> wo shi yi ge da bian han bao bao.



Does that make me the son-in-law of a crapburger?


----------



## byu (Mar 22, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> 哈囉~~
> 
> 我的名字叫DANIEL。我的興趣是速解魔方及玩溜溜球



I know some chinese, but I'm not that good. Let's see if I can pronounce that>

Wo de ming ze jiao Daniel. Wo de something something shi something something something something something something someting something chio.



rachmaninovian said:


> wo shi yi ge da bian han bao bao.



haha thats funny (this is mandarin chinese also)


----------



## Odin (Mar 22, 2009)

Hola. ¿Cómo estás?

Hello. How are you (currently).


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 22, 2009)

Odin said:


> Hola. ¿Cómo estás?
> 
> Hello. How are you (currently).




Bien. ¿y tu?


----------



## boiiwonder (Mar 22, 2009)

Hola...

spanish is my second language ( still learning )


----------



## TheDuck (Mar 22, 2009)

Hej allesammen - jeg kommer fra Danmark, og løste terningen første gang i 1981.

Hey all of you - I'm living in Denmark, and I solved the Cube for the first time in 1981.


----------



## Karthik (Mar 22, 2009)

blah said:


> नमास्ते! मेरा नाम ब्लाह है। मुझे रुबिक्स क्यूब से भी प्यार है!
> Which part of the sentence is bhi supposed to go?


 
That's very impressive!
Your quote says, "I love the Rubik's cube *too*!"
I assume you wanted to say, "I *too *love the Rubik's cube!".The right way: मुझे *भी* रुबिक्स क्यूब से प्यार है!
BTW, the greeting is written as नमस्ते।


----------



## Sin-H (Mar 22, 2009)

Yes said:


> Sin-H said:
> 
> 
> > Yes said:
> ...



no, that's not what I meant. Name is masculine, therefore you have to say "Mein Name", not "Meine Name"

gender = Geschlecht


----------



## rachmaninovian (Mar 22, 2009)

blah said:


> rachmaninovian said:
> 
> 
> > wo shi yi ge da bian han bao bao.
> ...


you mean...ex son in law?  after all sweat divorced you... thanks to your son. and you're supposed to be the daughter in law =D

i shall feel bored and say bye in...some language.

ha det bra.


----------



## mati rubik (Mar 22, 2009)

Hola, me llamo Matias y me gustan los cubos grandes

Hi, I'm Matias and I like bigcubes


----------



## hellphoenix (Mar 22, 2009)

Kulo nuwun, 
asmanipun kulo Dhany Surya Ratana. Kulo Tresno dolanan Rubik's Cube.

In Indonesian there is so many ethnic, so i use Javanese.
Excuse me, 
My name is Dhany Surya Ratana. I love playing Rubik's Cube.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 22, 2009)

not_kevin said:


> Hey, I'm Not Kevin.
> 
> Ni hao, wo bu shi Kaiwen (3/4 Chinese... kind of. To be very technical, I'm not, but people on this forum wouldn't like me if I said where my parents come from).
> 
> Konbanwa, bokuno namae wa Kebun janai (roumaji, because I know it better, and because it's only my "own" language because my grandmother is Japanese).



ni hao. wo ye hui shuo zhong wen, ke shi wo de pinying bu hao  wo ma ma chong taiwan lai de...


----------



## TaiCheese (Mar 22, 2009)

你好！我住在新加坡。我喜欢玩魔术方块。

That was Chinese for

Hello! I live in Singapore. I like playing with the Rubik's Cube


----------



## byu (Mar 22, 2009)

Yes said:


> not_kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, I'm Not Kevin.
> ...



Taiwan de na li? Taipei ma?


----------



## Vig (Mar 22, 2009)

Vanakam ye pera Vig

That was "Hi, my name is Vig" in Tamil


----------



## MistArts (Mar 22, 2009)

你们好，我的普通话很普通的。


----------



## Garmon (Mar 22, 2009)

Helo, fy enw i yw Garmon a rydw i yn hoffi ciwbiau.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 22, 2009)

Sin-H said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > Sin-H said:
> ...



Ach, stimmt, ist mir gerade erst aufgefallen ^^
War wohl ein Tippfehler 

______________
Oh, sorry, just realized now...


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 22, 2009)

byu said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > not_kevin said:
> ...



dui,
wo men hui zhao taiwan 4 yue 4 hao  [April the 4th]
wo ke yi mai hao de fang kuai (cubes) zai Taiwan ma?


----------



## rachmaninovian (Mar 22, 2009)

Yes said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > Yes said:
> ...



lol it should be wo ke yi zai taiwan mai hao de mo shu fang kuai ma =P
a cube can be a sugar cube =D
ah wells i hate chinese...i really do...pulls down my CAP like crap..


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 22, 2009)

rachmaninovian said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > byu said:
> ...



my chinese is bad, because i hate speaking chinese  But its usefull...


----------



## Paradox (Mar 22, 2009)

Hello. I am Troy. I speak English.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi. (10 characters)


----------



## not_kevin (Mar 23, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> not_kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Konbanwa, bokuno namae wa Kebun janai
> ...



My Japanese teacher, and most people I've asked, pronounced it Kebun. Wakarimasen, that's just what they said.



daniel0731ex said:


> not_kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, I'm Not Kevin.
> ...



*cries* I can't read Chinese worth crap... I can understand it more or less only in pinyin/some Wade-Giles. Translate, plz?



blah said:


> not_kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, I'm Not Kevin.
> ...



Not quite. Taiwan. I've met too many people who hate that "heathen island that should belong to the mainland", and was somewhat afraid of putting it down here. However, others have come out unscathed, so I'm optimistic.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 24, 2009)

byu said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > 哈囉~~
> ...



wo de ming zi jiao Daniel. wo de xing qu shi su jie mo fang (Rubik's Cube) ji wan liu liu qiu (yo-yo).

Traditional Chinese sucks.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Mar 24, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



lemme try: 我的名字叫DANIEL。我的兴趣是速解魔方及玩溜溜球
=D


----------



## Jhong253 (Mar 24, 2009)

ExoCorsair beat me to Korean... so I won't bother.
Didn't know he was Korean tho... Exo, did you get part of your name from Starcraft?


----------



## VirKill (Mar 25, 2009)

Halo, gw virkill...senang bertemu denganmu

Hello I'm virkill...nice to meet you


[Bahasa Indonesia]


----------



## Mr Cubism (Mar 25, 2009)

Jag fattar inte vad ni skriver:confused:, men jag tror det e ömsesidigt!


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 25, 2009)

こんにちは、私の名前はセーラです。私は、ＤＮＦの　姫様です。


----------



## Gparker (Mar 25, 2009)

i have no idea what yall are saying! lol

sarah: i see dnf in yours haha  im not surprised


----------



## TheDuck (Mar 25, 2009)

Mr Cubism said:


> Jag fattar inte vad ni skriver:confused:, men jag tror det e ömsesidigt!



Ikke helt - nogle få vil helt sikkert forstå dig, som mig f.eks., selvom du helt klart er fra et andet land end mig. - Hvorfra ?


----------



## MistArts (Mar 25, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> こんにちは、私の名前はセーラです。私は、ＤＮＦの　姫様です。



I'm guessing:

Good afternoon (or hello), my first name is Sēra (Sara(h)). I am the something (I'm guessing 'princess' because of your signature) of DNF.

Side note: (My Japanese is very limited. I was learning it for 2 months and quit. I'll start again next year.)


----------



## Mr Cubism (Mar 25, 2009)

TheDuck said:


> Mr Cubism said:
> 
> 
> > Jag fattar inte vad ni skriver:confused:, men jag tror det e ömsesidigt!
> ...




Hehe, okay: "jag fattar inte vad ni skriver, men jag tror det e ömsesidigt!" is Swedish and means ´"I don´t understand what you are writing, but I think it is reciprocal"


----------



## Town (Mar 25, 2009)

大家好，我是镇，来自广州的魔友。

-----------------------------

Hello, I'm town, cuber from Guangzhou.


----------



## Kyle Girard (Mar 25, 2009)

konichiwa (spelled the best i can)


----------



## MistArts (Mar 25, 2009)

Town said:


> 大家好，我是镇，来自广州的魔友。
> 
> -----------------------------
> 
> Hello, I'm town, cuber from Guangzhou.



I'm from Taishan, which is a couple hours away. I'll be visiting Taishan while stopping at Guangzhou in August.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 26, 2009)

שָׁלוֹם

(Too short)


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 26, 2009)

Town said:


> 大家好，我是镇，来自广州的魔友。
> 
> -----------------------------
> 
> Hello, I'm town, cuber from Guangzhou.



魔友 means cuber in Chinese?
I would have translated that as magic friend, LOL.
Maybe 方者 would be a more direct translation for "cuber"?

Did you use Google translate for your name?


----------



## Zeroknight (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi my name is Chris, and I like to solve the Rubik's Cube!

-------------------------------------------------------

(English Translation)

Hi my name is Chris and I like to solve the Rubik's Cube!



wait a second...


----------



## soccerking813 (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello, I am a speedsolver.

Translated to simple English:

Hi, I like cubes.


----------



## Zeroknight (Mar 26, 2009)

OMG SOCCERKING, COPYCAT!


----------



## MistArts (Mar 26, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Town said:
> 
> 
> > 大家好，我是镇，来自广州的魔友。
> ...



方者 would be square person.

I would use 速决者.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 26, 2009)

Good day. I am commonly referred to as Michael, and I thoroughly enjoy partaking in the pleasure of returning the toy known as the Rubik's Cube to a unified state wherein each of the six surfaces of the puzzle contains stickers of the same hue.

(Translated from Verbose to English)

Hi, I'm Michael, and I solve Rubik's Cubes.


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 26, 2009)

MistArts said:


> 方者 would be square person.
> 
> I would use 速决者.



cuber = cube person.
"fang" can mean cube and square.
You said "speedsolver" not "cuber."


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 26, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > 方者 would be square person.
> ...




nah it means "someone who do stuffs in a hurry", sounds like some kind of executioner


----------



## Haukzi (Mar 31, 2009)

I take it the thread is still open...


Halló / Hæ.
Mér finnst gaman að leysa Rubikskubb.
Hvað með þig?


Hello / hi
I like to solve the Rubik's cube, what about you?

Edit: It's in Icelandic by the way.


----------



## MistArts (Apr 1, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > 方者 would be square person.
> ...



It sounds like it's talking about the person, not the cube.

魔方友 sounds better.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi! 

lol... that's greetings used in english speaking countries and the Philippines... where my parents came from...


----------



## rj (Dec 4, 2013)

Bump. 

Hello! 
toki!

Yes, I'm learning toki pona.


----------



## pipkiksass (Dec 4, 2013)

Forum awards 2013? 4 year bump!


----------



## TDM (Dec 4, 2013)

Nope, Kir did a seven and a half year bump not long ago.


----------



## pipkiksass (Dec 4, 2013)

TDM said:


> Nope, Kir did a seven and a half year bump not long ago.



Ah, but was it a valid/worthwhile bump?


----------



## Laradoodle4 (Dec 4, 2013)

ellohay iay amay aralay anday iay ikelay olvingsay ubiksray ubescay

my wonderful pig latin there i think it deserves a prize


----------



## swedishcuber (Dec 4, 2013)

cmhardw said:


> Hello everyone! It's not so much that I want to speedcube, it's more that I need to.
> 
> und auch auf Deutsch ;-)
> 
> ...



Lol. I read "speedlube".


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Dec 5, 2013)

Salve!


----------



## kcl (Dec 5, 2013)

hi


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 5, 2013)

sup cu**. speedsolving autocensored it, its a term of endearment here in Melbourne :x


----------



## Ronxu (Dec 5, 2013)

Mo.


----------



## Ickenicke (Dec 5, 2013)

Ronxu said:


> Mo.



Terve


----------



## AlexCube (Dec 5, 2013)

Hei


----------



## Ickathu (Dec 6, 2013)

hello in your own language!


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Dec 9, 2013)

Marhaba! Anna feenie 3mel al grubiks cyoob.


Hello! I can do the Rubiks Cube!


----------



## AmazingCuber (Dec 9, 2013)

Hallo!


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Dec 9, 2013)

Dia duit. Ryan is ainm dom agus déanaim an ciúb Rubik.

(Writing "Rubik" is pretty weird because k doesn't exist in Irish)


----------



## intheowetrust (Dec 9, 2013)

Hello and שלום!


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 13, 2013)

pipkiksass said:


> Ah, but was it a valid/worthwhile bump?



Yep. I was answering someone's question


----------



## pipkiksass (Dec 13, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> Yep. I was answering someone's question



This was my point - the current bump (i.e. this thread) was neither valid nor worthwhile, whereas yours WAS worthwhile. Hence this should be considered for the necropost of the year!

However this thread has subsequently received some valid responses, so seems to have been legitimately resurrected!


----------



## nibble4bits (Dec 16, 2013)

Que onda! Me llamo Luis y me encanta hacer speedcubing 

Translation:

What's up! My name is Luis and I love doing speedcubing


----------

